# Horemans



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm new to pigeon racing. I've acquired some linebred and inbred birds off of a Slate family of Pete Lorenzes Horemans as a base foundation family. My plan is to breed them pure this first year and race all of them to find the best of the best within these birds and breed from there. BUT My question is to anyone that might have some knowledge of this family and to a family that they might have been successfully crossed on in the past or what they might cross good on ? I only have one pure family, my other birds are birds off of some crossed up racing team birds late hatch.

I have a back ground of breeding animals, and understand the theory of linebreeding and inbreeding, and outcrossing for hybrid vigor etc... So just curious what opinions are on a second foundation family that might cross good with the Slate family of Horemans that I have ?

Larry Lowell


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

When looking for two family's of birds for crossing, do I want to look for a family with a similar body style, size etc... The Horemans I have are medium to small in size as a family. I don't know how they fly other than I was told they are real competitive from 100-500 miles.

I have an older hofken internation hen too that I thought I might do ok as a second family but I would have to cross it the breed her back to a son if I want to try and see if I can make a second family out of her, and I'll most likely do just that but still interested in different opinions and thoughts.

Larry Lowell


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I have some Horemans that are a blend of Pete's & Ed's birds. I may have a cock you could use for the season.


----------



## chiggerbait (Jun 26, 2008)

go to www.ehoremans.com/


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Bill sold all but a few Horemans recently.


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Windyflat PM sent

Larry Lowell


----------

